# Topics > Toys >  R.E.V. - Robotic Enhanced Vehicles, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - WowWee Group Limited

Home page - wowwee.com/rev

twitter.com/REVWowWee

----------


## Airicist

R.E.V. : Robotic Enhanced Vehicles by WowWee

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> Introducing R.E.V.- The Future of Battle
> 
> Includes 2 cars and 2 ways to play: 
> Player VS. AI CPU or Player VS. Player






R.E.V.

Published on Jan 4, 2015




> Introducing REV - Robotic Enhanced Vehicles that are app-enabled and built for battle. REVs think, fight for themselves, and are equipped with a proprietary indoor GPS system. REVs are hardwired to outwit, outplay and outlast YOU, their human opponents. Square off against your REV opponent in multiple game modes like Chase and Evade and Capture the Flag, but be careful... intelligence can be a dangerous!

----------


## Airicist

REV by WowWee, Robotic Enhanced Vehicles, First Look CES2015 

Published on Jan 11, 2015




> Today we take a first look at R.E.V. (Robotic Enhanced Vehicles) by WowWee toys. We got to play with REV at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES2015) and they are very cool.
> 
> The AI in REV is very advanced, the computer controlled car will chase you down and then the battle begins. It is sort of like a video game that has come to life. Here is more information on REV -
> 
> REV
> 
> REV are Robotic Enhanced Vehicles that are app-enabled and built for battle. REVs think and fight for themselves and are equipped with BeaconSenseTM technology, a proprietary indoor GPS system that enables them to sense their surroundings and navigate accordingly. REVs are hardwired to outwit, outplay and outlast YOU, their human opponents. REV does not require a special surface or mat to play on, and up to 50 people can enter the game. Each REV Starter Kit comes with two specially-equipped vehicles; just download the free app onto an iOS or Android smart device and jump into the driver seat, while setting the second REV to Autonomous Mode. Square off against your REV opponent in multiple game modes like Chase and Evade and Capture the Flag, but be warned...Intelligence can be dangerous.
> 
> MSRP $99.99 includes 2 REV vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

R.E.V. : Robotic Enhanced Vehicles by WowWee Extended Version

Published on Jun 29, 2015




> Introducing R.E.V.- The Future of Battle
> 
> Includes 2 cars and 2 ways to play: 
> Player VS. AI CPU or Player VS. Player

----------


## Airicist

Miposaur and REV Hands-On - July 2015, WowWee Robots and Cars

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> We finally have our hands on samples of the new WowWee toys for 2015 - Miposaur and R.E.V. (robotic enhanced vehicle). We are busy testing, playing, filming and experimenting. By mid August 2015 we should have full reviews up.
> 
> Here is a little teaser to show you some of the testing we have been doing. 
> 
> More information -
> 
> REV are Robotic Enhanced Vehicles that are app-enabled and built for battle. REVs think and fight for themselves and are equipped with BeaconSenseTM technology, a proprietary indoor GPS system that enables them to sense their surroundings and navigate accordingly. REVs are hardwired to outwit, outplay and outlast YOU, their human opponents. REV does not require a special surface or mat to play on, and up to 50 people can enter the game. Each REV Starter Kit comes with two specially-equipped vehicles; just download the free app onto an iOS or Android smart device and jump into the driver seat, while setting the second REV to Autonomous Mode. Square off against your REV opponent in multiple game modes like Chase and Evade and Capture the Flag, but be warned...Intelligence can be dangerous. 
> 
> MSRP $99.99 includes 2 REV vehicles. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

REV Robotic Enhanced Vehicles Full Review, Cool Cars by WowWee

Published on Oct 9, 2015




> Today we do a full review on the R.E.V. Cars from WowWee. The Robotic Enhanced Vehicles by WowWee basically bring the thrill of video game car racing to life!
> 
> No tracks needed! The REV cars have beacon sense GPS technology to sense and know where other cars and ramps are in the room. This means you get some very cool AI (artificial intelligence) game play.
> 
> Here is more information on REV -
> 
> Introducing REV by WowWee. REV are Robotic Enhanced Vehicles that are app-enabled and built for battle. REVs can think, drive and fight for themselves- no player two required. REVs are hardwired to outwit, outplay and outlast YOU, their human opponents. Each vehicle is outfitted with Beacon Sense technology, a proprietary indoor GPS system that enables them to sense their surroundings and navigate accordingly. REV does not require a special surface or mat to play on, and up to 16 different vehicles can enter the game at any time. Each REV Starter Kit comes with two specially-equipped vehicles; just download the free app and jump into the driver seat, while setting the second REV to AI Mode. Square off against your REV opponent in multiple game modes like Survival, Arena, Capture the Flag, and more! But be careful. Intelligence can be dangerous.
> 
> * REV set includes two cars; pick the car you want to control with your smart device (works with iOS or Android)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

R. E. V. Car Toys - ROBOTIC ENHANCED VEHICLE MOMMY VS. DADDY

Published on Nov 8, 2015




> R. E. V. ROBOTIC ENHANCED VEHICLE MOMMY VS. DADDY. Race, battle, do tricks and have lots of fun with these cars controlled with your phone or table!! Thank you WowWee Toys for sending these to us! They rock!!

----------


## Airicist

REV Air by WowWee First Look. Robotic Enhanced Vehicles AIR at CES Unveiled 2015

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Today we get a very early preview of the REV AIR system coming from WowWee Toys in September 2016.
> 
> The idea here is to take the REV gameplay off the ground and into the air. The AIR quadcopter will fly itself, tracking the REV car or wherever you put the pod. You can shoot the AIR quadcopter and it can shoot back at the cars.

----------


## Airicist

REV Robotic Enhanced Vehicles! Robot Toy from WowWee

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Today we review REV and see whats in this $79.99 package
> 
> REV are Robotic Enhanced Vehicles that are app-enabled and built for battle. REVs think and fight for themselves and are equipped with BeaconSense™ technology, a proprietary indoor GPS system that enables them to sense their surroundings and navigate accordingly. REVs are hardwired to outwit, outplay and outlast YOU, their human opponents. REV does not require a special surface or mat to play on, and a limitless number of people can enter the game. Each REV Starter Kit comes with two specially-equipped vehicles; just download the free app onto an iOS or Android smart device and jump into the driver seat, while setting the second REV to Autonomous Mode. Square off against your REV opponent in multiple game modes like Chase and Evade and Capture the Flag, but be warned...Intelligence can be dangerous.

----------

